# lets see the water wheelie pics



## lilbrute85

lets see the water wheelie pics


----------



## lilbigtonka

your picture aint working.......but here is a couple old pics of mine bike has changed alot since then lol.....


----------



## Polaris425

here's a couple. got a few more somewhere.


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## filthyredneck

^looks like the good ol' lakebed in Crosby


----------



## gpinjason

Yep! :bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute

Heres one of mine...


----------



## filthyredneck

Wish I had the middle pic to these two pics...those of you that know Crosby know how deep it was here....this was the FIRST day out on the new lift


----------



## meangreen360

^ Are those your kids?


----------



## Mudforce

Here is one of when the bike was still black, and I was still learning LOL!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

psshhh meangreen you owe me a new computer i just covered my computer with sweet tea from laughing at your post hahahahaha filthy was just being a good dad is all and picking his kids up so they didnt have to swim back to the otherside. lol that was good meangreen


----------



## meangreen360

Could not resist. Justin I thought you only had 1 child. Guess not


----------



## phreebsd

here's one


----------



## walker

i almost joked ...


----------



## gpinjason

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Wish I had the middle pic to these two pics...those of you that know Crosby know how deep it was here....this was the FIRST day out on the new lift


Did u float across there or did u actually touch bottom? I've never actually checked to see how deep that is!


----------



## filthyredneck

Shawn those kids looked like lil spaniards...kinda like you bro... think they could be yours. You've seen my daughter....


----------



## meangreen360

Not mine.That I know of.lol


----------



## 650Brute




----------



## bshattuck87

Sweet pics! I hope to get some good pictures this weeeken!

Brenton


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## filthyredneck

gpinjason said:


> Did u float across there or did u actually touch bottom? I've never actually checked to see how deep that is!


I can ride the bottom...but still deep, with the tide out its about 5'6", when tide starts to come in it gets up around 7' or so...can still cross when the water is a few inches over my head without any probs, but I try to stay out of it once it gets to be more than about 6'. (I'm about 5'9" or so)


----------



## IBBruin

Something looks familiar about this picture but I can't quite seem to remember where I've seen it before. 


































Someone help me here.


----------



## Polaris425

haha.... :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Dang Bruin...ya beat me too it....LOL!!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

a small one

my buddie on his


----------



## Polaris425

I found more!!














































*And the end of this video has some good ones*


----------



## shootforce750




----------



## 03dsglightning

few of me and john...."n20torious"


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cool pics so far, i have to start taking a camera with me so i can get some dang pics lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

I hear ya. I got tired of taking a camera and getting everyone else and none of me..


----------



## xr650r

One from this spring


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is one in HD from Soggy Bottoms in GA.


----------



## emc

HERE IS ONE OF MY MAX


----------



## swampthing

little swamp wheelies.


----------



## Polaris425

I got a BUNCH from the ride I'll post.


----------



## swampthing

here's some nice ones from today, my buddy was doin em so I could get pics fer the boy.


----------



## badazzbrute

Here is a pic of my wifes very first water wheelie... In 2wd...


----------



## Roboquad

Just add water


----------



## jctgumby

I guess I will get in on the fun


----------



## quik660

some of my Cat


----------



## Savageman69




----------



## jctgumby

This is from the MIMB Ride @ CCC


----------



## Big D

Those are great pictures. I'm jealous


----------



## outskirtsdweller

A few of me and my kiddo at crosby


----------



## king05

I dont really have any good pics of mine doing water wheelies so i included an old video


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome stuff! :rockn:


----------



## shankthis brute

heres a couple from river ranch, in lake wales, fl


----------



## Y2DJ

No pics from me sorry, but here's a vid of some wheelies.


----------



## dirtydog

wow that was nuts with no snorkels . that almost looked expensive


----------



## dirtydog

a little river run


----------



## Polaris425

dirtydog said:


> wow that was nuts with no snorkels . that almost looked expensive


Exactly what I thought!!! :bigeyes:


----------



## kd5hqf

Here is one of me in the river, from Red River ATV park.


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## dirtydog

oops didnt give it time to load. miller lite


----------



## Eight

It started in the water.


----------



## king05

:rockn: Awesome!!


----------



## Made-In-TX

I want in on this action! :rockn:


----------



## Made-In-TX

And here is my fiance's first water wheelie... I was so proud! :bigok:


----------



## dirtydog

Eight said:


> It started in the water.
> 
> YouTube - Nate 700 Cat Wheelie


 

i liked the smiley face underneath


----------



## Eight

Thanks.


----------



## avenomusduck

*I'll thow in a couple.....*

...on my old 500 POPO at Busco main pond


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Good pics, that main pond is tricky everytime i go it seems to be deeper


----------



## avenomusduck

08GreenBrute said:


> Good pics, that main pond is tricky everytime i go it seems to be deeper


Just watch the island----if the island is under


----------



## jgonie

________
Akio toyoda


----------

